# How does overclocking become "unstable"?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

I don't see how over clocking becomes unstable at really high clocks with sufficient overvoltage. Smeone please explain this to me :grin:


----------



## TheFordman87 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would have to same the very big main issue is the over heating of overclocking the cpu.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Any type of overclock affects every other system component to some degree. Everything has a set limit that no amount of over voltage would help. 

As you stress these components one is bound to give and cause system instability. Might be the CPU, could be the mobo not able to handle the higher fsb or it just simply isnt capable of supplying enough voltage without frying itself. Those are a handful of examples though.

Computer hardware is pretty precise and the slightest imbalance will throw the whole system off.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

some CPUs overclock well some do not but any overclock on any cpu will affect other components most notibly RAM. When you increase the FSB to speed up the cpu you are also changing the speed of anything on the FSB as RAM is so when you change the FSB speed to affect your cpu you will notice the ram speed go up or down. Going past its rated speed is bad, going to far below its rate speed is bad running the ram at a different voltage than what you should is bad.

so depending on how high your overclock is this can result in damage to the ram and other hardware.


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

Buying high grade components is the only way to go, especially the motherboard.

Obviously cooling plays a great part if you are going to have a considerable amount of extra vcore thrown in for good measure.

Good PSU and mobo otherwise you'll blow your motherboard if it's not designed to handle any sort of voltage increase when overclocking.

Start small, a 0.1ghz increase then tweak ram and NB. Stress test and so on.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Certain motherboards also seem to reach a FSB "Wall" as they call it and cannot go past this, causing BSOD's and overclocking to fail and a restart necessary. As greenbrucelee states as well that certain CPU's overclock well and others not, like my E2160 a while back was able to overclock it by 50% easily using a Zalman CNPS7000c Al-Cu LED CPU Cooler and in Winter I could get it to 3,00ghz running with 1,45v CPU voltage. My current rig (I3-550) is only overclocked by 28% to 4,10ghz on a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ Cooler and I'm very happy with the way it runs. All CPU's will be different. Also take into account that you should set your Ram speed manually as well as your PCI-E frequency to default at 100mhz, or you could get BSOD's as a result of memory running too fast or PCI-E and not the CPU causing the BSOD's


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Components are made to operate at their designed level. Going beyond that level adds stress and possible damage. 
Best option is to purchase components that are designed to do what you desire to eliminate the problems/dangers involved by OC'ing.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Components are made to operate at their designed level. Going beyond that level adds stress and possible damage.
> Best option is to purchase components that are designed to do what you desire to eliminate the problems/dangers involved by OC'ing.


Then that takes away the fun of a challenge :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And can also avoid problems, added expense and voiding of warranties.


----------

